# A resource for everything military



## Angelwing (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been a member of the Armchair General Forums for awhile now, and there's no shortage of information on military equipment, weaponry, battles, campaigns, photographs, tactics, eyewitness accounts, etc. They have sections devoted to pike and shot up through modern military history, equipment, and tactics, and even alternate history. I'm not trying to spam advertisement for the forum, but just thought that any writers of military-related literature might find ACG to be very helpful. 

www.armchairgeneral.com/forums


----------



## Rickswan (Mar 18, 2013)

YES. This seems to be just what I was looking for. Thank you for spamming advertisement for that forum, I'm gonna check it out! 
:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Quirld (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm gonna need this someday. Thanks. ffended:


----------

